# Windows Benutzer auslesen und in HTML ausgeben



## Teufelskerl1977 (26. März 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe eine IE Startseite entworfen, auf der alle für mein täglichs Berufsleben wichtigen internen und externen Links drauf sind. Die Seite würdeich gerne auch meinen Kollegen zur verfügung stellen.

Als nettes Gimmick würde ich nun gerne den angemeldeten Windows User in der HTML Datei ausgeben z.B. so " Sie sind angemeldet als: UserXYZ"

Die HTML Datei liegt auf unserem Firmennetzerk und wird per IE aufgerufen -also über LaufwerkXYZ:\abteilungen\bla\test.html

Geht sowas? Habe bei Google nichts passendes bzw. funktionierendes finden können.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. März 2009)

Hi.

Über VBScript kannst das lösen, klappt halt nur im InternetExplorer, und je nach Sicherheitsstufe kommt eine Frage obs überhaupt ausgeführt werden soll. Müsstest probieren.


```
<div>Sie sind angemeldet als: <span id="username"></span</div>
  
  <script type="text/vbscript">
    Set wsNet = CreateObject("WScript.Network")
    document.getElementById("username").innerText = wsNet.UserName
  </script>
```

lg, Alex


----------



## Teufelskerl1977 (26. März 2009)

Danke, das klappt in der Tat... auch wenn ich beim Aufrufen der Seite gefragt werde obs ausgreführt werden soll. Welche Einstellung der Sicherheitsstufe müsste ich denn abändern?


----------



## tobmir (3. August 2011)

Hallo. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach dieser Funktion. Das ganze klappt wunderbar. Allerdings werden bei uns auf Arbeit Benutzer mit einer ID angemeldet und demzufolge wird die ID ausgegeben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auch den Anzeigenamen, also auch den Alias auszugeben?


----------



## chibisuke (5. August 2011)

wenn du mit AD arbeitest theoretisch so


```
Set oNetwork = CreateObject("WScript.Network")
sDomain = oNetwork.UserDomain
sUser = oNetwork.UserName
Set oRootDSE = GetObject("LDAP://RootDSE")
sDomain = oRootDSE.Get("defaultNamingContext")
Set oUser = GetObject("LDAP://CN=" & sUser & ",CN=Users," & sDomain)
document.getElementById("username").innerText = oUser.DisplayName
```

Hab nur leider grade keine AD umgebung wo ich das testen könnte.


----------

